# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  پیامک از طرف سازمان سنجش

## Zealous

درود.من موقع خرید کارت ثبت نام کنکور گزینه همراه با پیامک اطلاع رسانی رو انتخاب کردم ولی حتی برای زمان دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه هم پیام نداد.بچه ها این عادی هست؟یعنی بعد از اعلام نتیجه فعال میشه یا برای من دچار مشکل شده ؟این رو از سنجش هم پرسیدم این شماره رو  برای پیگیری داد :    02636182359
ولی با وجود اینکه چند روز تماس گرفتم جواب ندادند.

----------


## storm001

سلام
واسه من هم نیومد :Yahoo (35): ضمنا اطلاع رسانی قبل آزمون،مهم تر از بعد از آزمون هست

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zealous


درود.من موقع خرید کارت ثبت نام کنکور گزینه همراه با پیامک اطلاع رسانی رو انتخاب کردم ولی حتی برای زمان دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه هم پیام نداد.بچه ها این عادی هست؟یعنی بعد از اعلام نتیجه فعال میشه یا برای من دچار مشکل شده ؟این رو از سنجش هم پرسیدم شماره ای داد ولی با وجود اینکه چند روز تماس گرفتم جواب ندادند.


معنیش اینه که فقط پولشو گرفتن ولی حال نداشتند پیام بدن!
برای منم پیام نفرستادند مشکلی نیست
اون 500 تومن کوفتشون بشه.*

----------


## storm001

یاد گرفتند ملت را بچاپند...چه ارگان دولتی چه خصوصی :Y (750):

----------


## Zealous

خب خیالم راحت شد پس طرف یک نفره همش هم خوابه :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (56):  
ولی جدی نمیدونم شاید من اشتباه دیدم که موقع خرید کارت نوشته بود کلیه مراحل اعم از زمان دریافت کارت

----------


## مهسـا

فقط شماره پرونده  واسه من اومد فک کنم درهمون حد کارایی داشت

----------


## storm001

> فقط شماره پرونده  واسه من اومد فک کنم درهمون حد کارایی داشت


این یه مورد را نمی تونستند ماست مالی کنند...چون واسش 20 هزار تومان گرفتند(هزینه ثبت نام) :Yahoo (4):

----------


## -Morteza-

برای من همون شماره پرونده هم ندادن

----------


## مهسـا

> این یه مورد را نمی تونستند ماست مالی کنند...چون واسش 20 هزار تومان گرفتند(هزینه ثبت نام)


باز هنوز وقت دارن 20تومن دیگم واسه نرم افزار انتخاب رشتشون  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## storm001

> باز هنوز وقت دارن 20تومن دیگم واسه نرم افزار انتخاب رشتشون


کنکوره یا بانک مرکزی :Y (717): حالا این نرم افزار فایده هم داره؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Zealous

> برای من همون شماره کارتم ندادن


ظاهرا برای هیچ کس شماره کارت یا تاریخ دریافت کارت نفرستادن. :Yahoo (114):

----------


## مهسـا

> کنکوره یا بانک مرکزیحالا این نرم افزار فایده هم داره؟


نمیدونم والا نرم افزار سرکانو دیدین ی چی تو همون مایه ها با احتمال میگه(کم خیلی کم زیاد خیلی زیاد)  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Zealous

> کنکوره یا بانک مرکزیحالا این نرم افزار فایده هم داره؟


از افتضاح یکم اونورتر.اصلا نخریدش از همون کارنامه های قلمچی اسفاده کنید.سنجش دقیقا از کارنامه پارسالی ها استفاده میکنه من که بابت خریدش کاملا پشیمون شدم.

----------


## Zealous

شماره ای که سنجش داد برای پیگیری رو به شما هم میدم:
02636182359

----------


## saj8jad

> درود.من موقع خرید کارت ثبت نام کنکور گزینه همراه با پیامک اطلاع رسانی رو انتخاب کردم ولی حتی برای زمان دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه هم پیام نداد.بچه ها این عادی هست؟یعنی بعد از اعلام نتیجه فعال میشه یا برای من دچار مشکل شده ؟این رو از سنجش هم پرسیدم شماره ای داد ولی با وجود اینکه چند روز تماس گرفتم جواب ندادند.


اون پیامک اطلاع رسانیشون که کلا خالی بندیه و صرفا میخواستن نفری 500 تومان بیشتر به جیب بزنن کثافطا  :Yahoo (4):  

فقط همون موقع که ثبت نام میکنید اگر سامانه عشقش بکشه! یه پیامک حاوی شماره پرونده و کد رهگیریتون میفرسته ، همین  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zealous

> اون پیامک اطلاع رسانیشون که کلا خالی بندیه و صرفا میخواستن نفری 500 تومان بیشتر به جیب بزنن کثافطا  
> 
> فقط همون موقع که ثبت نام میکنید اگر سامانه عشقش بکشه! یه پیامک حاوی شماره پرونده و کد رهگیریتون میفرسته ، همین


آره منم اون پیامک رو گرفتم اما مگه میشه فقط اون باشه؟! من کلی روی اعلام نتایج و تکمیل ظرفیت حساب باز کرده بودم دوباره باید مثل پارسال همش توی نت دنبال خبر باشم؟ :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## saj8jad

> آره منم اون پیامک رو گرفتم اما *مگه میشه* فقط اون باشه؟! من کلی روی اعلام نتایج و تکمیل ظرفیت حساب باز کرده بودم دوباره باید مثل پارسال همش توی نت دنبال خبر باشم؟


اینجا آره میشه ، اینجا اگر نشه باید شک کنی  :Y (551): 

احتمالا بله

----------


## -Morteza-

> ظاهرا برای هیچ کس شماره کارت یا تاریخ دریافت کارت نفرستادن.


اشتباه شد :Yahoo (21): 
منظورم شماره پرونده بود :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> درود.من موقع خرید کارت ثبت نام کنکور گزینه همراه با پیامک اطلاع رسانی رو انتخاب کردم ولی حتی برای زمان دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه هم پیام نداد.بچه ها این عادی هست؟یعنی بعد از اعلام نتیجه فعال میشه یا برای من دچار مشکل شده ؟این رو از سنجش هم پرسیدم این شماره رو  برای پیگیری داد :    02636182359
> ولی با وجود اینکه چند روز تماس گرفتم جواب ندادند.


این ی کلاهبرداری بیش نبوده.الکی ملت رو 500 ت تیغ زدن

----------


## tabrizcity

دوستان 500 تومنه دیگه ولی برای من پیامک داد به احتمال قوی شاید پیامک های تبلیغاتیتون بسته هست که اون موقع دیگه پیامک سنجش هم نمیاد

----------


## Zealous

> دوستان 500 تومنه دیگه ولی برای من پیامک داد به احتمال قوی شاید پیامک های تبلیغاتیتون بسته هست که اون موقع دیگه پیامک سنجش هم نمیاد


من راحت میتونستم تبلیغات رو ببندم اما به خاطر سنجش تا حالا یکبار هم پیامک تبلیغاتی رو لغو نکردم ضمنا پیامک سنجش جزو تبلیغات محسوب نمیشه چون اپراتورها هم اعلام کردن پیامهایی که از طرف سامانه های ثبت نام شده میاد(مثلا بانک ،فروشگاه کتاب یا هر چیزی که خود ما شمارمون رو داده باشیم)لغو نمیشه.

----------

